# Japanese Beetles eating White Birch Leaves



## avason

I just planted these three white birch trees about two weeks ago. As I was was watering them, I noticed that the leaves looked like skeletons...just the leaf veins. As I looked closer I noticed a bunch of beetles on the trees. Any ideas on how to deal with these things? I'm willing to try anything at this point. Thanks.


----------



## jamied

avason said:


> I just planted these three white birch trees about two weeks ago. As I was was watering them, I noticed that the leaves looked like skeletons...just the leaf veins. As I looked closer I noticed a bunch of beetles on the trees. Any ideas on how to deal with these things? I'm willing to try anything at this point. Thanks.


 
Bags some up securely and take them over to your county extension office and ask them to id it and for treatment directions.

** That makes it easier, indiansprings has identified the problem and offered solutions.

Jamie


----------



## indiansprings

Spray them with Sevin or Malathion, either on is very effective in killing the beetles without harming anything else. They make japanese beetle traps that are very effective, they use sex pheromones to attract the beetles and they enter and cannot get out and die, I have two rigged up on five gallon buckets and have filled them twice, they are very effective.


----------



## dingeryote

+1 on the Sevin. The stuff is plenty safe for people and critters, as well as one of the most effective insecticides available for Jap Beetles. It sticks well enough to withstand a .5" rain event, so reapplication wont be needed as often. 7-10 days is about normal.


Gotta disagree on the Beetle traps though.
All they do is DRAW the things to your yard, and that isn't exactly what you're looking for.

Buy half a dozen and GIVE them to your neighbors, so the beetles are drawn there.

The beetle life cycle is such that if you draw them in, they will mate, lay eggs, and be back next year after feeding on the roots of your ornamentals all spring.
They prefer grassy areas to lay eggs in, like lawns and field edges. 

Most of the homeowner lawn Chem. sold for controlling grubs, will reduce the hatch, but if your neighbors don't do the same, you're screwed anyhow.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## avason

Thanks for the input guys. I heard the same thing about the beetle traps. they say put them somewhere away from your property. I'm going to get the seven. Is it a spray or a powder?

I would have responded earlier but this thread didn't go to my email for some reason. :msp_confused:


----------



## dingeryote

Avason,

Sevin(Carbaryl) comes in powder and liquid form in the homeowner line. Check the pesticide aisle at the local box store garden center.

Bayer, the maker of Sevin got into a bind with the EPA recently, and has suspended the manufacture of Sevin for a while.
If you don't find what you need under the Sevin brand name, look for another brand of Carbaryl product.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## avason

dingeryote said:


> Avason,
> 
> Sevin(Carbaryl) comes in powder and liquid form in the homeowner line. Check the pesticide aisle at the local box store garden center.
> 
> Bayer, the maker of Sevin got into a bind with the EPA recently, and has suspended the manufacture of Sevin for a while.
> If you don't find what you need under the Sevin brand name, look for another brand of Carbaryl product.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote


 

Carbaryl is one of the ingredients??Thanks! I just went out there to look and there were about 20 of them on top of one of my hydrandea trees#[email protected]!# ! going to get some now


----------



## Cooter

Instead of starting a new thread I will post here. Had 2 mature white birch trees with a bad japanese beetle problem. Sprayed them with malathion and now the leaves are yellowing pretty bad. The yellowing occured within 7 days. There were no pesticides in sprayer. There was some fungicide left in the sprayer hose. There is a near by maple tree that had beetles also and the leaves seem to be curling on the bottom of this tree also. It was approx 83* and sunny. Could this be drought/plant stress? Please help, this is really bothering me.


----------



## dingeryote

Cooter,

Malthion should't be causing any problems with the leaves. It's gotta be heat stress, or "Other".

What was the last fungicide used? Didja add any crop oil for coverage?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Cooter

Chlorothalonil was last in sprayer. No oils added. Sprayed a blue spruce the same morning with the Chlorothalonil and it looks fine. It's got me wondering whats going on and it doesnt look good when the leaves are all turning yellow. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## avason

dingeryote said:


> Cooter,
> 
> Malthion should't be causing any problems with the leaves. It's gotta be heat stress, or "Other".
> 
> What was the last fungicide used? Didja add any crop oil for coverage?
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote


 
what is crop oil and what does it do?


----------



## dingeryote

avason said:


> what is crop oil and what does it do?



Crop oil is used as an adjuvant to spread some pesticides on plant surfaces and add a bit of stickiness. 
It also has some negative effects when mixed with certain fungicides like Captan.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## sgreanbeans

We have a very large garden, and a massive Jap Beetle population, my F-I-L uses Sevin, the powder, he doenlt like to shake it on as it is not consistent, so he took my shop fan out there, cranked it on and shook the dust in, thought he was crazy, but it put a nice thin, consistent coat over everything, they fell by the hundreds! The traps work, but like they said, they also draw them, so place them far away.


----------

